# Merry Christmas Video



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought I would cheer you all up (or make you more miserable  ) with me knew Christmas Video. Thank to the help from my Video editing software thread ive re-recorded a classic Christmas number just for you.  No, dont thank me.

You would not believe how long its taken but its been great fun doing it and ive made a few changes to the original to include firstly removing the male singers voice, the guitar and banjo (just dont like Banjos  ) and replacing them with my own as well as a rock guitar (mainly at the end). Play it loud (Turn up to number 11). 

My plan is to beat X Factor to number 1 so Im getting it in early. For what you are about to see and hear I am profusely sorry.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fecking knew it......

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/73...deo-audio-editing-software-3.html#post2349961

Can I have a signed photo........... to stuff in my ears. :-D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well done, can any other member do as well ? Proud of ya boss. :kiss:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Graham


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Let's 'ave a look at yer Hamsteads Barry! Then we'll know how much you really resemble Shane McGowan coz you don't feckin sound like him:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Let's 'ave a look at yer Hamsteads Barry! Then we'll know how much you really resemble Shane McGowan coz you don't feckin sound like him:wink2::wink2::wink2:


I dunno if sounding like him would be such a good thing really.  Certainly trying to sing some of those low note gruff bits was a bit of a challenge. I dont think I was pished enough to be honest, he always looks like he's sunk a few. Did you spot the mistake at the very end?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> I dunno if sounding like him would be such a good thing really.  Certainly trying to sing some of those low note gruff bits was a bit of a challenge. I dont think I was pished enough to be honest, he always looks like he's sunk a few. Did you spot the mistake at the very end?


I always thought the he was so bad that he was good! If that makes any sense! Love the Pogues especially the album with Irish Rover on it.
Will look for deliberate mistake.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I dunno if sounding like him would be such a good thing really.  Certainly trying to sing some of those low note gruff bits was a bit of a challenge. I dont think I was pished enough to be honest, he always looks like he's sunk a few. Did you spot the mistake at the very end?


Only one ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Only one ?


Wrong one, I picked up the empty one.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG when did you go blind!!!!... 

Well done...

ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Did you spot the mistake at the very end?


Feck me...did you expect us to watch it to THE END???

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Feck me...did you expect us to watch it to THE END???
> 
> Graham


Ah well you missed the best bit then didnt you? Strippers, me dancing naked, super loud guitars and fireworks. Ive had to delete it now. Youtube said it was too good and their servers were being bombed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You dancing naked??!!










Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I started to learn to play the guitar but gave up as I thought I wasn't getting anywhere. However after watching your efforts I realise that there were people worse than me. Thanks for encouraging me to start again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I still love you my toyboy

Great

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad I was in Scortland, couldn't hear it from up there TF :roll: still is was down up to his usual standard


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Enjoyed that, your brother was pretty good on the other guitar, I take it his singing voice is no better than yours? Or are are you just trying to steal all the limelight? I can see it all end up like the Gallagher brothers.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Enjoyed that, your brother was pretty good on the other guitar, I take it his singing voice is no better than yours? Or are are you just trying to steal all the limelight? I can see it all end up like the Gallagher brothers.


This is the thread you should look Terry.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/73-photography/199489-best-video-audio-editing-software-6.html
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Treat your self Barry

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers...811&utm_medium=email&utm_content=MusicalGifts


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Treat your self Barry
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers...811&utm_medium=email&utm_content=MusicalGifts


The only thing worth having on there is the Music stand which I might have as mine is completely knackered and has been for years. Its twisted and bent all over the place. After a particularly long and drunken music session one night with some pals I couldnt figure out how to fold it away properly (They are awkward at the best of times sober) and it just ended up folded and twisted in all sorts of directions and despite trying to straighten it its never been the same again.  Mind you you cant be using music stands if your a Rock Star can you? I just use it to mount me iPhone camera now.

I did treat myself to a 1974 vintage Keller Spanish guitar with electric pickup when I was away off ebay. Bit of a bargain and a lovely guitar. Not really done much with it yet though.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Barry.

Most impressed, folk don't know how hard it is!, I also have spent hours in my recording studio fiddling about to make something reasonable, except I didn't do covers mostly my own stuff and on tape as digital wasn't available at that time, I got one of the first 8 track Fostex digital recorders that came out. cost over a grand at the time but I had still to make final finished recordings on tape and then had a special tape deck that could change it back to digital so I could fiddle with it via the Cakewalk sequencer programme on my desk top to cut and paste and add effects..

Result now I have nothing to play my old tapes on!..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi Barry.
> 
> Most impressed, folk don't know how hard it is!, I also have spent hours in my recording studio fiddling about to make something reasonable, except I didn't do covers mostly my own stuff and on tape as digital wasn't available at that time, I got one of the first 8 track Fostex digital recorders that came out. cost over a grand at the time but I had still to make final finished recordings on tape and then had a special tape deck that could change it back to digital so I could fiddle with it via the Cakewalk sequencer programme on my desk top to cut and paste and add effects..
> 
> ...


Sounds complex Ray. So have you no digital recordings of your own stuff? I would love to hear them.

The only song I ever wrote and recorded is the one in my sig but you probably wont like it. 

I wrote and recorded that in two hours flat on June 24th full of beer. Must have been motivated or angry about something. 

I tried writing stuff in the past but it always turned out morose and miserable. Music to slash your wrists to.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He was doing his Simon Cowell impersonation of wearing sun glass's indoors. 

Great video though.

Ray.


----------

